# any information on the c2 turbo kit for the tiptronc 2.5l jetta?



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

just curious if anyone has purchased it and how it performs because i was thinkin about buyingit for my 06 jetta thanks


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Is this automatic transmission? I've heard adding turbos to atomatic can break things. Or maybe that was on hondas. I'm curious to know though. I would consider this mod...


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

yea its the 2.5l 5 cyl. with the 6 speed automatic that you can move the shifter to the right to control your shifts. im curious how this works cuz i have a 06 jetta like this and havent been able to find any good mods untill this one so im lookin for more imformation before i buy it.


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

*here is the website*

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....ategory_id=78&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=67


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

It works just fine. I have had mine for almost 2 years now. There are at least 3 others as well. Some complain of slippage, but I have not seen that


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

what are you runnig yours on?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

07 Rabbit.


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

is it an automatic?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes. Otherwise I wouldn't have posted...


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey sry man im new to this whole forum thing im just tryin to find out info for my car i like old muscle this is the first new car im tryin to fix up. hjow easy or hard was the install?


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

interesting, i always thought it was for manual only. very interesting... but i dunno if i'd wanna spend that much or if it would be better to trade for a dsg gli or something no? 

Im curious to know why folks have added turbo to 2.5 rather than trade for a 2.0T and upgrade that. I've heard reviews for people calling it 2.slow and all and they make it seem like its not worth it. I don't have DSG and I think and regret everyday.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

I hate driving 2.0T's especially after driving my 2.5T


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

i have driven both and i love the 2.5 with some work id love to see what i could do


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Earlskey said:


> interesting, i always thought it was for manual only. .


hence why people shouldn't post info unless they know 1st hand.

yes, C2's turbo kit works great on an auto 2.5L there are a few out there that have zero problems and run stg2.


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks for the help...do you knw what ones run with out any problems? and would it be ok to turbo my car with the engine that as 80k on it?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you will be fine.


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

i there any particular one you would recommend purchasing?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

www.c2motorsports.net

I would recommend getting the one you want. More power (Stage 2), or save a couple hundred bucks and have less power (Stage 1). Your choice.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the main diff between stage 1 and 2 is that one is intercooled, and the other isnt.


----------



## reynoldsbball24 (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks guys. you all were a ton of help. ill get some specs and pics up after im done thanks again


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Earlskey said:


> interesting, i always thought it was for manual only. very interesting... but i dunno if i'd wanna spend that much or if it would be better to trade for a dsg gli or something no?
> 
> Im curious to know why folks have added turbo to 2.5 rather than trade for a 2.0T and upgrade that. I've heard reviews for people calling it 2.slow and all and they make it seem like its not worth it. I don't have DSG and I think and regret everyday.


DSG is not all its cracked up to be. My sister has a 08 wolfsburg and my brother has a 09 gli. one with fsi and they other with the tsi and both with dsg. My rabbit with triptronic drives so much smoother then the other two. DSG is basically a manual with out having control of a clutch. I don't know how to describe it but you should test drive a dsg transmission and you would know what I am talking about.
Never drove a 2.5T but hear a lot of great things.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I just test drove my dad's friend's stock 08 2.0T jetta and it felt faster than mine with intake and chip. THis saddens me and wonders if i should think about trading for a gli or adding turbo to my already awesome tiptronic 2.5.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i drove a 360 ferrari and it was faster then my rabbit....


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i drove a 360 ferrari and it was faster then my rabbit....


haha not exactly the kind of response i was looking for but I just wanted some reassurance that 2.5L is still a good purchase.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hence why people shouldn't post info unless they know 1st hand.
> 
> yes, C2's turbo kit works great on an auto 2.5L there are a few out there that have zero problems and run stg2.


in my first post i stated that i heard it was only for manual and was asking for confirmation which you clearly did.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Now that I have read all the topics instead of posting ignorantly i see now:

~2.5L with turbo works great no problems (unless you put 87 octane gas)

~is expensive but worth it compared to 2.0T

~dsg isnt all that its cracked up to be

~don't be a ***** and love your 2.5


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

correct.

my ferrari post was cocky-yes, but I was basically saying your compairing apples to oranges...stock turbo car to na car.

a 2.5T is a FUN car and worth doing. the 2.5L motor is hardcore solid and has seen minimal issues since 2006.5.

a handfull of people have turbo'd auto's and love them with no issues. infact i THINK C2 did a stg3 on an auto and it was great.

if i had to choose again and price didn't matter....i'd buy a 2.5L again in a heart beat


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> correct.
> 
> my ferrari post was cocky-yes, but I was basically saying your compairing apples to oranges...stock turbo car to na car.
> 
> ...


this.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I would love to have a C2 stage 2 kit. . But, I have other plans


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

eatrach said:


> I would love to have a C2 stage 2 kit. . But, I have other plans


i'm personally waiting to see what eurojet pops out. no disrespect to c2 but i love my eurojet catback :beer:


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Love it. Just the kind of replies I was hoping for. So I might see myself with a turbo in a year then. :laugh:


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

turtles said:


> i'm personally waiting to see what eurojet pops out. no disrespect to c2 but i love my eurojet catback :beer:


So, you like a company that gets things made in china instead of hand made in house building with better materials and quality?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

elitist said:


> So, you like a company that gets things made in china instead of hand made in house building with better materials and quality?


who makes what in china?


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

Eurojet and thier exhaust. They don't make it "in house". It's out sourced. It's stamped cheap stainless steel mufflers with "EJ" on them. They do not do that themselves. They are cheap for a reason.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

no no no china stuff on my car. LAst time I bought some items for my old ZHP, crap didn't fit properly. You get what you pay for.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

elitist said:


> Eurojet and thier exhaust. They don't make it "in house". It's out sourced. It's stamped cheap stainless steel mufflers with "EJ" on them. They do not do that themselves. They are cheap for a reason.


lol chillax cowboy. even if my exhaust is from china, i'm happy with it. it looks good and sounds better, and i'll continue to drive with it, and i'll definitely be checking out the turbo kit when it comes out.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

elitist said:


> Eurojet and thier exhaust. They don't make it "in house". It's out sourced. It's stamped cheap stainless steel mufflers with "EJ" on them. They do not do that themselves. They are cheap for a reason.


can somebody else also confirm that this statement is true and that this person is not just saying this. not saying elitist that your lying or wrong just want another person to also say if this is true


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> can somebody else also confirm that this statement is true and that this person is not just saying this. not saying elitist that your lying or wrong just want another person to also say if this is true


They make their own stuff in house. I'll bring this post the attention of EJ. 

-E


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

ok thank you its good to know that they do and i shouldn't have even questioned that. can't wait for their BT kit to be released


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

VWShocker said:


> They make their own stuff in house. I'll bring this post the attention of EJ.
> 
> -E


Please do, I find it hard to say they do the muffler stamping in house. Or the fact that they say they go over seas for new products and they get thier names stamped on it there. Why do you think its so cheap? Hand built exhaust is expensive for a reason. You always get what you pay for.

To be clear, I never said all thier products are outsourced, but many are. If you call them do you get India too?


----------

